# At what temperature does 1:1 sugar syrup freeze?



## mintong (Apr 3, 2004)

At what temperature does 1:1 sugar syrup freeze? I accidentally left a feeder outside, in the morning it was 15F degrees and the sugar syrup was not frozen. A little slushy, but not frozen.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like you answered your own question. Might have to do with how close you have your feeder in relation to the bee cluster. The heat might keep it from freezing. You could keep a small heating pad underneath the feeder and snake the cord out to an outlet. Put it on a timer to heat at night for a couple hours.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you changing the sugar/water ratio to 2:1 for the fall feeding? Reduces the amount of excess moisture in the hive, I'm told.

Wayne


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Sugar syrup needs to be 50+ degrees in order for the bees to take it and be able to process it. It may not freeze at lower temps but the bees will not/cannot take it unless it is above that magical 50 degree mark.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

theriverhawk said:


> Sugar syrup needs to be 50+ degrees in order for the bees to take it and be able to process it. It may not freeze at lower temps but the bees will not/cannot take it unless it is above that magical 50 degree mark.


I've noticed that. If the girls aren't flying, there's no need to check the feed levels.


waynesgarden said:


> Are you changing the sugar/water ratio to 2:1 for the fall feeding? Reduces the amount of excess moisture in the hive, I'm told.
> 
> Wayne


I've been feeding 2:1 for over a months now to put some weight on them. You have to feed it fast so they will store it, not just eat it. I've actually increased the ventilation in the hives with the cooler weather.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

gnor>>
the same hives are getting 2:1 for over a month?
if so, that's not fast.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

clyderoad said:


> gnor>>
> the same hives are getting 2:1 for over a month?
> if so, that's not fast.


Depends where you are, doesn't it? Days are short here, nights (and days) are cool. The bees are getting out about 1 day in 3. The main thing is, we started with two 4-frame nucs on July 11, and they are getting up to 140 lb now.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

gnor said:


> Depends where you are, doesn't it? Days are short here, nights (and days) are cool. The bees are getting out about 1 day in 3. The main thing is, we started with two 4-frame nucs on July 11, and they are getting up to 140 lb now.


Sure it depends on where you are. But Doesn't change the fact that feeding for winter for over a month is not fast, it's slow.
Feed them earlier in fall when the weather is consistently warmer to see fast.
Didn't mean to press any buttons.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

> Didn't mean to press any buttons.


No offense taken.
We've been struggling to draw comb all Summer, because everything was a month late. By the time we got going, the best flows were gone, and they were still drawing comb in September. They did put on 35 lb in October, so we're fat and happy going into Winter now.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

gnor>> good.
The value of drawn comb can not be stressed enough! I understand the situation.

I am late feeding in the fall some years. Feeding earlier gives the bees a chance to process the 2:1 down to 18% or so moisture so more weight can be stored in less space, they get to organize the hive while warmer, less winter moisture to contend with and less risk 
the weather will shut the whole process down earlier than expected. 
Sounds like your hives are all set, good for you.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Good points. I've learned a lot this year, and one of the puzzles is figuring out what I'm looking at. For instance, in September, they still had a large brood pattern, and it wasn't until the beginning of October that they began cutting down. That was kind of my cue that I should switch to heavy syrup. You are right, though – there's an advantage in starting earlier. 
Next year, I'm hoping I can leave these colonies enough honey for Winter stores. IMO, it's healthier.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been jar feeding 2:1 for about 3 weeks. I can only get into my hives on weekend. I figured 2:1 contains 2 lb of sugar per quart. The first week they took all 4 quarts, next week some took all 4 quarts, but some only 2, this week 2 quarts was the max taken by any hive and a couple only took 1/2 quart. I went into a couple of hives. Nothing was capped, but frames were mostly full. Will they dry this out and cap it, or will they leave it open through the winter. Normally it doesn't get freezing consistently till December.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I have had frames of fall honey and sugar syrup never capped. There were no moisture issues in the hive and the bees utilized it with no dysentery.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I starting feeding by Aug, took honey off 4th of July, 11 full hives 4 nucs, fed till I was at 350lb of sugar then left them have the golden rod honey also, the nucs are crazy busy even on the chilly days, I lost 3 out of four hives last winter and dont want to repeat that screw up of not feeding enough, you cant overfeed them, they will just stop taking it.good luck,


----------

